# wiring diagrams



## willgilmoreiii (Dec 31, 2009)

In dire need of a wiring diagram for a 1992 RXL 650 EFI. Any help would be great. thanks


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Go to the library tomorrow and look at the Clymer manuals.


----------

